# Advice on pen photos



## bigcountry7 (Sunday at 10:41 AM)

I think I need to raise my pens higher off the surface. I also think I need a simpler background. 

I had hoped the tray would be enough, but I don't think it is. Any thoughts? 

Also on the composition, is there close up crop better, or should I leave a square aspect ratio?


----------



## Edgar (Sunday at 11:02 AM)

I would crop the first one to eliminate the distracting elements around the surface the pen is lying on. Perhaps leave a little more of the surface showing than in the second photo.

There are several excellent tutorials on pen photography in the IAP library.


----------



## bigcountry7 (Sunday at 7:26 PM)

Ooh...I didn't see those. Thanks for the redirect


----------

